# Eisener Chefkoch



## iceling (29. März 2011)

Hallo,
mir fehlt für den erfolg eisener chefkoch genau 1 rezept.
laut dem addon ackis recipe list fehlen mir genau 4 rezepte welche es nicht mehr gibt. spinnenkebab der kaldorei, schmackhaftes löwensteak, disteltee, dirges abgefahrene chimaerokkoteletts;
hat wer ne idee wie ich den erfolg trotzdem bekommen kann? leider is auch seit ca. 1 monat keines der rezepte im ah aufgetaucht
braucht man evtl. für disteltee einen bestimmten ruf um es zu bekommen oder is es ein reines schurkenrezept?

mfg
iceling


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2011)

Das reicht wohl als Hinweis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ob da ARL wirklich alles richtig anzeigt bezweifel ich. Wird ja schon seit Wochen nahezu täglich upgedatet, was wohl sonst kaum nötig wäre wenn alles ok ist mit den Rezepten.


----------



## Dexis (30. März 2011)

Die battle.net-Foren sind voll von den Diskussionen, und man hört täglich neue Ansichten wie der Erfolg nun zu schaffen sei.
Am einfachsten werden es wohl die Spieler haben die bereits zu BC oder WotLK damit angefangen haben, diese dürften die alten Rezepte wie die Koteletts oder die lowlvl-Rezepte der gegnerischen Fraktion alle in der Liste haben.
Ich habe momentan 197 Rezepte (inkl. Chimaerokkoteletts und Ally-Rezepten), laut Ackie´s Recipe List fehlen mir noch die fünf Rezepte vom Pilgerfest. Ich muss also wohl oder übel bis November warten, dann komme ich auf 202 Rezepte (war toll im Dezember festzustellen, dass ich noch elf Monate warten muss -.-).


----------



## Dagonzo (30. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> (war toll im Dezember festzustellen, dass ich noch elf Monate warten muss -.-).


Aber das gab es doch sogar schon zwei mal  (2009/2010)
Habe ich immer bei Twinks gerne genutzt schnell mal den Kochskill von null auf ca. 330 zu bringen^^


----------



## Dexis (31. März 2011)

Ich weiß dass es die schon mehrmals gab, genau deshalb war es für mich so ärgerlich weil ich diese Weltevents absolut scheiße finde und diese einfach nicht mache (Ausnahme ist das Mondfest, da hat man als Druide einfach hinzugehen^^). Umso ärgerlicher, dass ein auf ein paar Tage begrenztes Event (gesehen auf das ganze Jahr) dafür sorgt dass du den 200er Erfolg nicht machen kannst wann du willst. Noch ärgerlicher, weil ich das beim ersten Event 2009 nicht wusste dass es dort Rezepte gab (war bis dahin nicht für den 160er Erfolg vonnöten) und ich 2010 nicht anwesend sein konnte. Ich habe an Kochkunst & Angeln mehr Spaß als an den Hauptberufen, daher fuchst mich das schon tierisch selbst jetzt nochmal siebeneinhalb Monate drauf sitzen zu müssen -.-


----------



## Rodulf (28. April 2011)

Am Ende bleibt ein ERfolg aber auch nur ein ERfolg ... ich hab es in den letzten 2 Jahren auch nie hinbekommen am Piratentag online zu sein und der Erfolg ist ja mal total einfach zu bekommen aber dummerweise nur an einem Tag im Jahr!

Das hilft dir direkt nicht weiter aber vllt. erkennst du ja, das du mit deinem Problem nicht alleine stehst


----------



## Michithekiller (29. April 2011)

iceling schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir fehlt für den erfolg eisener chefkoch genau 1 rezept.
> laut dem addon ackis recipe list fehlen mir genau 4 rezepte welche es nicht mehr gibt. spinnenkebab der kaldorei, schmackhaftes löwensteak, disteltee, dirges abgefahrene chimaerokkoteletts;
> hat wer ne idee wie ich den erfolg trotzdem bekommen kann? leider is auch seit ca. 1 monat keines der rezepte im ah aufgetaucht
> ...



Die Rezepte gibt es wieder:  spinnenkebab der kaldorei, schmackhaftes löwensteak aber trotzdem fehlen mir glaube noch 3 Stück :-/


----------



## Dranira (24. Dezember 2011)

Disteltee gibt es leider nimmer

Es gibt einmal noch ein Rezept, indem man ca. 20 k Fische angelt aus Schwärmen und eins, wo man, weiß nimmer 2 oder 3 K mal Cata Gerichte kochen muss.


----------



## Vanderley (25. Dezember 2011)

iceling schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir fehlt für den erfolg eisener chefkoch genau 1 rezept.
> laut dem addon ackis recipe list fehlen mir genau 4 rezepte welche es nicht mehr gibt. spinnenkebab der kaldorei, schmackhaftes löwensteak, disteltee, dirges abgefahrene chimaerokkoteletts;
> hat wer ne idee wie ich den erfolg trotzdem bekommen kann? leider is auch seit ca. 1 monat keines der rezepte im ah aufgetaucht
> ...


Ich hab auch dieses Addon benutzt.Am Ende fehlte mir noch ein Rezept das nicht in der Liste war warum auch immer und zwar Muschelsuppe a la Lorenhall. Gibt es unten in Beutebucht.


----------



## Dexis (26. Dezember 2011)

Dranira schrieb:


> Disteltee gibt es leider nimmer
> 
> Es gibt einmal noch ein Rezept, indem man ca. 20 k Fische angelt aus Schwärmen und eins, wo man, weiß nimmer 2 oder 3 K mal Cata Gerichte kochen muss.


Den Disteltee kann man sehr wohl noch bekommen, zumindest laut Datenbank. Man muss nur wissen, dass dieses Rezept ausschließlich für Schurken zu gebrauchen sind.

Die beiden Rezepte die du meinst, sind Belohnungen für Gildenerfolge: das "kleine" Festmahl (Werte +60) für 5.000 zubereitete Cata-Rezepte und das "große" Festmahl (Werte +90) für 10.000 aus Schwärmen geangelte Fische.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (3. Januar 2012)

Seit battle.net bei der Charübersicht die Berufe und auch nicht erlernten Rezepte anzeigt, ist doch relativ schnell klar, was man noch machen muss. Mir fehlen noch 5 und wenn die Seite sagt, dass es die Rezepte noch gibt, muss der Erfolg schaffbar sein. Allerdings verzweifle ich aktuell an dem blöden Schokokuchen und der dämlichen Düsterbruch Instanz. Egal was ich anstelle, ich komm da nicht durch - also finde nicht alles, um ans erfolgreiche Ende der Inze zu kommen


----------

